# Recursive proof that we are sinning all the time



## dr_parsley (Sep 24, 2009)

John Bunyan:



> There is not a day, not a duty; not a day that you live, nor a duty that you do, but will need that mercy should come after to take away your iniquity. Nay, *you can not receive mercy so clearly, as not to stand in need of another act of mercy to pardon weakness in your no better receiving the last*. We receive not our mercies so humbly, so readily, so gladly, and with that thankfulness as we should: and therefore, for the want of these, we have the need of another, and yet another act of God's sin-pardoning mercy, and need shall we have therof, as long as evil time shall last with us.



So long as you have received mercy even once, it sets off a chain reaction of sin and need for more. Nice.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, yes.

Of course the chain of sin/continual production of sin started at conception. But I see what Newton's getting at: our faith, repentance and new obedience are always morally tainted.

If our faith and repentance were perfect, we could be morally spotless in this life.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 24, 2009)

This realization is very humbling. I grew up as the "good girl" and am still thought of by friends and family this way. If they only knew the exceeding sinfulness of sin and how once you have received mercy and knowledge of sin that you are even more accountable.Then when you constantly come up short you realize daily, even minute by minute, how much you need Christ's righteousness. Then how sweet are his mercies that are new every morning!


----------

